# amazon sword



## fisherina (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get snail/pest free amazon swords in the GTA?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think you'll find such swords. However, you could get a sword from somewhere and trim the roots and leaves heavily. Inspect and clean what remains. Wait for new growth. I don't think even Tropica offers pest-free swords.


----------



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

How many are you looking for?


----------



## fisherina (Jan 24, 2012)

2 to 3 large plants


----------



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

If you are willing to travel to Oshawa, i can set you up. Do you have any plants we can trade? I am looking for Anubia petite and foreground plants.
Phil


----------



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

I was hardcore against snails but really just ended up damaging a lot of expensive plants with every method of cleaning from light bleach to vinegar. 

Honestly the lil f-ers just adapt. I had a snail free tank for like 6 months til kiddo played with a bag of fish I was aclimatising.

It's a losing battle. I even tried freshwater aquarium salt and while it keeps my fish healthy, the only thing that could take it was Java Fern and Marimo moss balls. Guess who also survived? The snails.

Luckily I only have ramshorn now as I killed all the pond snails that came with my 2nd hand tank (I had an ich issue with new catfish anyways and the store stopped carrying them for that reason).

I am happy to say the person I buy my plants from has fluke-free snails. My immune system completely sucks and I haven't gotten sick.

Been doing the squish method and letting my fish eat it as well as just syphoning. Seems to work for the most part.

Otherwise, I gave up.

Goodluck and fight the good fight. I know I won't be killing good, expensive plants with any drip method again.

^^


----------



## bilaliz (Jun 15, 2011)

CoryDory said:


> I was hardcore against snails but really just ended up damaging a lot of expensive plants with every method of cleaning from light bleach to vinegar.
> 
> Honestly the lil f-ers just adapt. I had a snail free tank for like 6 months til kiddo played with a bag of fish I was aclimatising.
> 
> ...


I know what your mean, I have killed a few plants myself with bleach and what not, but the problem with those pesky snails is that they get into the filter and kill the motor. I have tried the finest prefilter and what not but they somehow still make their way up there.


----------



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

The problem is, the eggs get up in there and they GROW in the filter. I find in my minjiang (dunno spelling) filter (3 in one, airline, pump, filter thing) which is a pump style, actually throws the 2mm sized ramshorns up into the filter quite nicely in my little goldfish tank. (10g has 3x 1" fish for now til I upgrade tank).

I haven't had a block but I'm wondering if this is why my eheim broke? Still can't find what's wrong with it!

Redid my hoses, replaced the main dualhead hose adapter with switch, changed ceramic rod... No idea.

I honestly think that I need to replace the propeller because of snails.

It starts making a clunky noise then just stops.

I use a freakin micromesh steel prefilter though!!!

So far the minjiang pump style filter works best.

(It's got the pump and the actual filter part is a spray bar that has a big drip tray for media).

The only thing different I do with the goldies is I do find I am using "clear fast" very often. It does pull everything into chunks nicely and eliminate it.

Have you tried removing all your fish and using potassium promanganese?

I'm going to add a second reply here.

Edit: k too lazy for full reply. Here is a video I found. Do not treat actual tank. Remove all your fish. You will likely lose your cycle. You CAN treat your tank this way. Make sure you cover your tank up first by throwing a garbage bag or old blanket over it.

If you do treat the tank, then I suggest you do as she says and after treatment leave light on until it deactivates in a few days.

Treat all new plants with it from then on as shown in video.

It runs between $35 and $70 as far as I know it is a one sized bottle that treats 6000 gallons. It's a pond aide.

Found in Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart (maybe in garden season), Amazon, possibly Canadian Tire.






Jungle Labs used to make one called clear start or something which is in the video but I can't find any of their products now. I think defunct American company.

I need to buy some of this myself to try. It doesn't harm plants.

I would not, however, use it for mosses as it does kill algae.

I bleach-dip my marimo moss balls with no issues but I squeeze, rinse, dechlorinator.


----------

